# turtles



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ed Bassmaster is one of my favorites. Heres one example


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish I could "like" that 932 times. That was absolutely hilarious! We are not worthy! We are not worthy!


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

"You ain't afraid of me!"


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

"You ain't afraid of me!"

Well shit, I just said the same thing as you! Bahahaha


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Would you look at that!


----------

